# anyone running rubber tracks on skid steer



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

how do they do ar they a track machine or the over the tire tracks steel sucks i know,rubber with chains is destructive,i need more tracton ,what can i do


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I work for an equipment rental company, so I get to drive them all the time. We always have a half dozen Bobcats with wheels and a couple of tracked ASVs in the lot. When anyone of us needs to move some snow, we jump in an ASV. When we need to move dirt, the pallet burnpile, or just about anything else, we jump in an ASV. Everytime I have to load one on a trailer, I'm happy if it's an ASV, because the way the tracks are shaped and the weight is balanced, you can drive them up a tilt trailer, or onto a ramp truck without fear of flipping over. Bobcats always feel like they are going to turn over backwards, and many times they do. Plus the Bobcat controls are ten times harder to manage, always seem to get jerky and bouncy if you're not careful. An ASV, or any tracked skidsteer, is so much better because you can leave the throttle up, and work fast all the time without ever worrying you're going to get bouncing. I used to think Bobcats were the greatest, most versatile tool on the planet, until I drove an ASV. Now I hate Bobcats. They just do not compare to a tracked machine. ASVs have Caterpillar controls, which once you get used to is a lot better, IMO.
Anyway, to answer your question, I have plowed snow with both, and the tracks give you about a hundred times better traction. Look at the area of contact with the ground-a Bobcat has four roughly one square foot contact patches, while each track is like 18 inches by 7 feet (just guessing there). They take off, stop and push better with little spinning. A bobcat spins almost all the time on snow. A tracked machine will spin while turning, but still way easier to control than a Bobcat. I would think the traction would translate into a TON of time saved over sitting there spinning every time you try to move. As far as add on tracks, I'm sure somebody makes a conversion kit, but I've never see tracks you can just put on over the wheels. I can't imagine they would hold up to the weight and abuse, but I could be wrong. You might be better off trying to trade up to the tracked machine. I would recommend a plow instead of the bucket, and get a big aftermarket plow. We used to have a 6 foot Bobcat factory plow, was way too small. Especially on a tracked skidsteer, I would want the widest snowplow I could find.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

You can purchase McLaren PROTRAC rubber tracks that go over rubber tires from McLaren Industries. They run about $3000.00 bucks.

Or Loegering Mfg makes a bolt on track system for certian skid steers.


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I run steel tracks over my skid tires all summer but this would not be good for snow. I talked to someone that went out of the snow buisiness that used to run rubber tracks over the tire said there was a big differance for traction an a little rougher ride.
As far as a tracked machine I'm not convinced unless you need it in the summer to. It get's expensive replacing tracks and under carriage and your initial cost is a lot more. Also I believe the track machines do not have the 2 speed which is a big plus. We run a 2 speed skid steer with a 10' push box and works great most of the time now and then like trying to push out of the loading ramps we loss traction.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

the absolute most traction is a wheeled steer with chains. second is a steer wtih chains on the back only. 

that is what I run, chains on back only. if you are just a little careful, you don't tear things up at all.

there is a guy up here with a cat steer with tracks, which is the same thing as the asv. he is putting metal screws into his tracks to try to get traction on the ice.

and the costs associated with tracks are very extreme. lots more moving parts, rocks tear up the tracks and little wheels, and the idler wheels apparently don't like mud and water.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

Digit 2 speed is nice. And yes CAT track machines have 2 speeds. But roading a skid steer is not in my game plan. I trailer my skid steers every where.

I have 4 , 2005 CAT track machines and one 2004 226B rubber tire. My track machines will out work my chained up rubber tire machine all day long. As for the traction on ice, I siped my tracks. Works excellent in ice.

CAT ASV track system only requires regular greasing. And keeping the proper track tension prevents track derail. I only work my track machines in the snow and have no issues with tracks, track gears or track idler wheels.

Regardless, skid steers , with rubber tires or tracks are great snow removal equipment.....!!!!

Happy New Year........


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

i have steel tracks in the snow and you are a sled out of control very dangerous,i have used just the tires for years not too many problems until this year it is on a different lot now with a slight grade ,i have the older style rubber tracks from goodyear they were 3000 or more,now they are junk because no ribs left,i am trying to find out if i reinstall these back over the tires and sink a box of self tapping screws into the tracks do you believe the traction would be enough for the hassle or am i wasting my time,it is not a quick easy job to reinstall these tracks. i have chains they bite awesome but they are real destructive .


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

if chains were too much, i'd think about studded snow tires.


----------



## racetra (Aug 7, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> You can purchase McLaren PROTRAC rubber tracks that go over rubber tires from McLaren Industries. They run about $3000.00 bucks.
> 
> Or Loegering Mfg makes a bolt on track system for certian skid steers.


These rubber tracks for tire machines look pretty sweet. I am trying to find some more info on them. I watched their video and it got me to thinkin. Pretty much the best of both worlds and they go on and off reasonably quick.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Those tracks are a pain, they fill up with mud and crap and freezes and then you have dig it all out to move.

-Thann


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Digit 2 speed is nice. And yes CAT track machines have 2 speeds. But roading a skid steer is not in my game plan. I trailer my skid steers every where.


the 2 speeds is a plus not only for going down the road, but for plowing also.


----------

